# Voting - SOTY Semi-finalists - Q1 Group



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*SOTY - Q1 Finalists*​
*Vote for your favorite from Q1*

Bill Hays - Snipers Scorpion2918.95%Bob Fionda - Roots149.15%Chaneke Josh - Guayabo X242.61%Chepo69 - La Jorobada2113.73%Danny0663 - Aluminium Dragon127.84%Flippinout - Antler Hybrid2717.65%Hrawk - Natural Boardut42.61%Sheffield - Hammer Hunter138.50%Tex-Shooter - Bazooka Star31.96%Torsten - Burl Block74.58%Torsten - Ebony and Masur Birch1912.42%


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

This is the Voting thread for the Q1 SOTY Semi-finalists. If you would like to view the 2012 Rules thread, please go here:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/20861-slingshot-of-the-year-rules-and-discussion/

The Q1 Semi-finalists are:

Bill Hays - Snipers Scorpion









Bob Fionda - Roots









Chaneke Josh - Guayabo X2









Chepo69 - La Jorobada









Danny0663 - Aluminium Dragon









Flippinout - Antler Hybrid









Hrawk - Natural Boardut









Sheffield - Hammer Hunter









Tex-Shooter - Bazooka Star









Torsten - Burl Block









Torsten - Ebony and Masur Birch


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hrawk natural board cut might be my favorite slingshot of all time.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

I just love Masur Birch and the Ebonys dark colour just sets it of this is my vote .


----------



## scobers (Sep 18, 2011)

Mr. williams got my vote Hammer Hunter every time for me great bit of work


----------

